# Hoosiers



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hey is this were us hoosiers are 'sposed to lite???

Sound off if your from Indiana....

-JW-


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Indiana, here. Are we the only ones?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dragon said:


> Indiana, here. Are we the only ones?


Seems like......


----------



## MrNRA (Aug 29, 2006)

*South Bend Here*

Has anybody applied for lifetime handgun license to carry and received it yet?

Mark Vanderberg:smt1099
Host of Gun Rights Advocates Podcast
http://gunrights.us


----------



## MrNRA (Aug 29, 2006)

Dragon said:


> Indiana, here. Are we the only ones?


Add me to the list. I'm from Indiana.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MrNRA said:


> Has anybody applied for lifetime handgun license to carry and received it yet?
> 
> Mark Vanderberg:smt1099
> Host of Gun Rights Advocates Podcast
> http://gunrights.us


I have ot wait another year + until I'm in the 180 day renewal time frame. My father in law filled out is renewal paperwork the other day......


----------



## Icepick (Oct 6, 2006)

*Holland Here*

Sourthern In. Owner of G19, G37, PT 1911. Retired U.S. ARMY :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Someone said Cincinnati was in Ohio so we moved to Angola, Indiana. Last two daughters were born there. Does that make me part Hoosier. I hope so as there is some fine fishing and hunting up that way.


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

Checking in from Tipton... :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Tipton huh?? I usually run up and take in your gun show....


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey.
I'm a Hoosier! I just found the forum today.

Greetings from the cornfields of Hendricks County.


----------



## reapera5 (Jan 17, 2007)

Mishawaka Here

XD40
S&W340


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I just found the forum today. Another guy from Indiana checking in.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

TheWanderer said:


> I just found the forum today. Another guy from Indiana checking in.


Howdy T-Wander:smt033 :smt033

Where 'bouts are you ???


----------



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

MrNRA said:


> Has anybody applied for lifetime handgun license to carry and received it yet?
> 
> Mark Vanderberg:smt1099
> Host of Gun Rights Advocates Podcast
> http://gunrights.us


Yep,got mine about 6 months ago.BTW Fort Wayne here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in central Indiana


----------



## Pitmaster (Apr 23, 2007)

South Bend here. Just joined today.


----------



## MrNRA (Aug 29, 2006)

Pitmaster said:


> South Bend here. Just joined today.


Nice to see someone else from South Bend here. Welcome


----------



## wirelessguy2005 (Jul 1, 2007)

Fort Wayne Indiana here


----------



## No Freight (Jul 15, 2007)

NW Indiana here!


----------



## Sleddog (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, just joined yesterday.. I'm in central Indiana -Boone County..Live in the country so I can shoot anytime..neighbors dont complain since usually shooting at the same time..


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Welcome guys!!! Selddog, I used to live in Lebanon...


----------



## handcannon (Sep 28, 2007)

Greenwood Here, carry a ruger P90, just signed up for this wonderful forum last night


----------



## rxraptor02 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Indiana resident as well*

Hi folks,

I am in Kokomo Indiana. Not much here. we do host a gun show every so often. There is one good range here with great staff.


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*life time*

i got my life time permit last week i live in hebron


----------



## possumpopper (Sep 2, 2007)

About an hour west of Indy here.


----------



## bunrunner (Dec 20, 2006)

*Also in indiana*

Hi all. I'm in Grant County. Just sayin' howdy.


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

Replying from Franklin Township, DeKalb County. Been here 20 years. Moved in from Goshen County, Wyoming. Grew up next door in Williams County, Ohio.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

fart wayne


----------



## nboles1215 (Nov 6, 2007)

Noblesville here.....Shoot steel at Atlanta CC


----------



## hkhoosier (Jan 18, 2008)

Greetings from the North Side of Indianapolis


----------



## SouthernIndy (Jan 3, 2008)

From the south part of the state.


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*Rangemasters*

Has anyone used the range at Rangemasters on the outskirts of Chesterton, In, Just wondering.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey fellow hosers...Oops,I mean, Hoosiers.Checking in from boringass Benton county.


----------



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Night Gunner said:


> Has anyone used the range at Rangemasters on the outskirts of Chesterton, In, Just wondering.


Rangemasters went out of business. By the way I live in Portage.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

*More Hoosiers*

Clarksville new member chiming in anybody else from southern indiana?


----------



## mrbunky (Oct 23, 2008)

*hoosier here*

southern indiana here:smt1099


----------



## Americanmadexb (Nov 10, 2008)

Elkhart, Mishawaka area here!!


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Lapel here, checking in. Got my lifetime license about 5 months ago, took about 4 weeks.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not a Hoosier, but have a lot of family up in Auburn and some in Ft. Wayne! Love the state! Had a lot of great times in Auburn!


----------



## Weasel (Dec 16, 2008)

*Lawrence County here*

Hi all checking in from Lawrence county with my new sr9. Cant find anywhere close to shoot though.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in Chesterton...Rangemasters out of business...I shoot at Blythes in Valpo regularly...NPCCC is close to me. I plan to get into some competitions next year...I may go check out "porkmasters" near South Bend..Friend of mine is very active there...

Willy


----------



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hebron Here*

Hi all


----------



## cappy (Jan 11, 2010)

*Central IN*

Carroll county online such a big place!!!


----------



## stephen87 (Jan 28, 2010)

West side of Indianapolis here. Howdy.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Indiana here....Western Greene County. Anyone know of an indoor gun range around Terre Haute?


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

bunrunner said:


> Hi all. I'm in Grant County. Just sayin' howdy.


I am sitting on one of the last county roads in grant county


----------



## HandGunGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

*indy*

Indy here..


----------



## Matrix_L (Jul 9, 2013)

Plainfield. Hunting enthusiast, self started my own line of targets https://www.facebook.com/pages/Splatter-Shot/424604250979775 they can be found at Bradis and Plainfield Shooting supplies. Open to feed back on here.


----------

